# DLink MoCA Released - Ethernet over Coax



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

DLink finally released their model, netgear and dlink have had them on their product list for awhile now they just have not been available.

http://www.engadget.com/2009/04/20/d-link-finally-ships-the-dxn-221-coax-ethernet-adapter/

Interesting for those of you who need a way to network your HD DVRs (and HD receivers) but do not have an easy way to do wired, dont want to do powerline, and want more speed than wireless.

MoCA is an answer! It allows you to run network over coax. Dont know exactly how it will play on the Directv coax as far as the signals (I think it conflicts with the lower end of the spectrum), but it should be great if you have unused or offair cable runs in your house separate from the Directv runs.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

"Not yet":
"* The HD MediaBridge Coax Adapter is designed for Cable TV subscribers. Satellite TV subscribers can use the HD MediaBridge kit, but require a separate coaxial wiring system."
This seems to be using 1075-1125 MHz.


----------



## MIKE0616 (Dec 13, 2006)

This is kind of amusing as ethernet started out as a coax-based product.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

I saw this last night, for $158, I may be the guinea pig


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

MIKE0616 said:


> This is kind of amusing as ethernet started out as a coax-based product.


THat was my first thought as well.


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

MIKE0616 said:


> This is kind of amusing as ethernet started out as a coax-based product.


 Same here..good greif that stuff was a nightmare :eek2:


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Ya, at least MoCA is pretty much completely different than 10BASE2, besides of course still using coax


----------

